# Identifying string articulation



## chiddym8

I've been trying to identify the articulation Hans Zimmer uses at 0:38-0:42 in his song Cornfield Chase for the film Interstellar. (



)

Such beautiful works, such a shame they lack official sheets....

Although I'm pretty sure it's a crescendo, I'm unfamiliar with string articulation and would really appreciate any help


----------

